# Pseudocode



## Hellboy256 (7. Apr 2012)

Hab eine Frage zu einem Pseudocode bezueglich P2P Networks, hier mal der Code:

```
P <- partialView.selectPeer()
if PUSH_MODE {
mybuffer
...
send mybuffer to P;
} else {
send trigger to P;
}
if PULL_MODE {
receive P's buffer;
}
```

Was entscheidet jetzt aber wann ich in den PUSH_MODE oder den ELSE Zweig komme??


----------



## ARadauer (7. Apr 2012)

ob PUSH_MODE... seltsame frage...


----------



## Hellboy256 (7. Apr 2012)

ich meine welches Kriterium sagt mir dass ich in den IF und nicht im ELSE Zweig bin??


----------



## Gast2 (7. Apr 2012)

Wenn die Bedingung nach dem if wahr ist dann gehst du in den if Zweig. Es wird also abgefragt ob PUSH_MODE wahr ist.


----------



## Hellboy256 (7. Apr 2012)

Ja das ist mir schon klar, meine Frage ist eher was PUSH_MODE sein soll?? Ist das einfach nur eine Variable die nach jedem Durchgang getriggert wird?? So was in etwa:


```
while (true) {
int PUSH_MODE =1;

if (PUSH_MODE == 1) {
...
} else {

}

PUSH_MODE = (PUSH_MODE ==1) ? 0:1;
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (7. Apr 2012)

Das ist Pseudocode, das kann irgendwas sein.


----------

